# I'm planning on upgrading my memory but there's one problem...



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

I forgot how much pins my ram slots support. I know it supports DDR.
I'm planning on upgrading to 2gb ram (2 x 1gb ram)

here's a pic of one of my 256mb ram
http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/41/ram1xh9.jpg
how can I tell how many pins does this ram stick has?

and here's a pic of my ram slot
http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/4752/ramslotqz7.jpg
yea, yea, i know my computer is dusty... lol
so how many pins my ram slot support?

thanks in advance


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

oh and another thing, is my computer's ram slot compatible with this ram?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145034


okay, i just found out that ddr is 184 pins which I have and the one in the above site is a 240 pins. I'm looking at the ddr (184 pins) and ddr2 (240 pins) ram slots and they look exactly the same. Is it possible I can fit the 240 pins in my computer?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

No.

DDR 184 pin.
DDR2 240 pin

Its impossible to fit them in a different slot and it'll destroy your RAM if you forced them.

For Compatibility: http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-

We need to know your motherboard especially. And please clean the dust and residues on that fan, heatsink, and computer. That'll hinder many things and will cause unnecessary problems. Hoover it up.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

These will work.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231032


----------

